# EV conversion Peugeot 205



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

BIG AMPS said:


> Helo, i am new here, i am doing a conversion of Peugeot 205 GTI and i need your help.
> 
> This is my car:
> http://www.evalbum.com/3945
> ...


Hi Big. Well, if you have a few dinar to spend... the Soliton Jr. is a nice fit with great functionality. It's probably not a question of if the motor can handle 500 amps. . . more like for how long. What is the size/weight of it and are there specs? Major may know, but seems to be a "foreign" (to us) motor.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That looks just like the motor I have on my Tractor, it might even be the same model.

Can't help on what it is capable of though but the brushes can be advanced easily for higher voltage.


----------



## BIG AMPS (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you for your fast reply, this site is awesome. 

Motor is H. Jungheinrich forklift motor, rated at 48V 130A 1800rpm. 
Can i use 24-72V Altrax controler? Its cheap and can produce 450A peak power. 
How can i add photo here? 

Yes i saw your electric trike and i like it allot. Its awesome, just now i reading it.


----------



## BIG AMPS (Sep 27, 2011)

Weight is about 75Kg, 9inch diameter, length is 40cm without shafts.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

BIG AMPS said:


> Thank you for your fast reply, this site is awesome.
> 
> Motor is H. Jungheinrich forklift motor, rated at 48V 130A 1800rpm.
> Can i use 24-72V Altrax controler? Its cheap and can produce 450A peak power.
> ...


Cheers,
My trike as an 11" motor but here is the 9" Jungheinrich on my tractor transmission.


----------



## BIG AMPS (Sep 27, 2011)

That is much similar to my motor, almost the same. Can you tell me is it good motor? Can it handle big amps? 

And how can i post picture here?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know how well the motor will run yet, I have yet to use it in anger. I doubt that I will be able to pull high amps with it though as it is only a small tractor.


To post images you can either use Photobox, PhotoBucket, Flickr, or other hosting site to give you a link to post in the reply box or when you click the reply button and scroll down you will see a 'Manage Attachements' button. That will let you browse an image on your computer.


----------



## BIG AMPS (Sep 27, 2011)

http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh483/BIGamps007/?action=view&current=12012011064.jpg

Here is the link of picture of motor specs.


----------



## BIG AMPS (Sep 27, 2011)

http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh483/BIGamps007/?action=view&current=Picture106.jpg

The motor before building new plate...


----------



## BIG AMPS (Sep 27, 2011)

http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh483/BIGamps007/?action=view&current=Picture130.jpg

The new plate! 

Motor is in the car! I build motor mount, soon i will post pictures of under the hood.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

I will be watching this with interest, as I am also doing a peugeot 205 ev conversion.

Mine can be found here: Peugeot 205 EV.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: EV conversion Peugeot 205 matovic85*

I have made a note of your e-mail address but it might be an idea to edit your post and edit your e-mail address so that spambots do not get your e-mail address. something like yourname{at}gmail[dot]com


----------



## BIG AMPS (Sep 27, 2011)

i deleted it. I will post only here. What spammers can do with my email? 
Now i am looking to buy controler and charger. 
Do you think that Altrax 7245 and Zivan NG1 will do the job?
I want to upgrade to lithium's latter and want to buy one charger for both, AGM-s and lithium's...


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Have you thought about cooling for the motor?

If it is like mine it won't have a fan and only has air holes in the brush cover band.
I don't need cooling on mine as the tractor is only low range and speed with a low duty cycle. In a car it may need to be forced air cooled.


----------



## BIG AMPS (Sep 27, 2011)

Woodsmith said:


> Have you thought about cooling for the motor?
> 
> If it is like mine it won't have a fan and only has air holes in the brush cover band.
> I don't need cooling on mine as the tractor is only low range and speed with a low duty cycle. In a car it may need to be forced air cooled.


My motor does have cooling. When its turned on it blows cold air from holes in the brush cover. 
I also added extra cooler and i will add some kind of temperature sensor to watch temperature. Thanks for suggestion. 
here is the picture of motor cooler before the new plate:

http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh483/BIGamps007/?action=view&current=ev003.jpg

Here is the cooler side after plate has been done:

http://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh483/BIGamps007/?action=view&current=od.jpg

Now it has better cooling after the new plate is build. It doesn't have holes on plate so the cold air is blown on bearings and its coming out from holes in the brush cover band.

Let me know what you think. 
Best regards.


----------

